# Strange feathers? (with pictures)



## Ara (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello! A this cockatiel that I got from a friend who neglected her (a little over a half a year ago). She has been loosing a lot of feathers over the last few months. I mean TONS of white feathers and a few tail, wing (some flights and others), the whole shabang really. They thought that she was male and they said that she's never molted in the 1-2 years that they had her. But I notice some of her feathers around her face look like sticks? and they don't seem to be dropping. 

I don't really have money to take her to the vet at the moment, and I don't know enough about birds to know if this is normal or not. Please let me know what you think! 


















Thanks!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are pinfeathers. Feathers on a bird grow shaft 1st, then develop the fluffy bit. Birds are continuously growing new feathers. If he lets you scratch him, you can work on those. Birds like to have their pinnies preened by a friend. If he won't let you scratch, a bath helps loosen them up


----------



## Ara (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you! :albino pf:


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I would say this bird looks like a boy if he won't Bath you could mist him with a spray bottle.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah yes. Pin Feathers. They're pesky little things, especially if you have a lone bird who has them on their head. You can gently roll them between your fingers if he'll let you pet him. Otherwise a bath, as has been suggested already, does wonders. If that doesn't work, try a pair of tweezers and gently rub the tips of his pin feathers with them. Whatever happens, good luck


----------



## ses4ever (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't worry. It's totally normal. Sometimes mine will molt heavily and sometimes not. It's all good 😊

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

